# White Rock Creek



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

While coming back on TX94 from Sam Rayburn for the 1st time today, I drove across the White Rock Creek bridge. I love these types of waters. 

Anyone out there have any knowledge of this body of water?

Thanks!


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Good fishing at times


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

caught some good white perch , black bass , and white bass during spring time ! used to put in at parrs marina . 
by spring , i mean late jan . thru end of march .


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Man I pretty much grew up at parrs when I was a kid


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

My deer lease just a few miles north of ramp off 94. Starting around 1st of year white start up. As days pass parking lot fills up to point of road parking overflow on weekends. put in at ramp run upstream when run is on.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Haven't been there much this year, but usually fish it regularly. Great for crappie, bass, and cats. Below 94, you can access the lake. There is timber and some shallow spots. Above 94, everyone has there secret crappie fishing holes. 
If you go up river, watch for the sign hanging on a cable that points to the west side of the creek. Hug the shoreline, CLOSE! There is a shallow area from almost center to the far side of the creek. It is rock.
Good luck!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

lonepinecountryclub said:


> Haven't been there much this year, but usually fish it regularly. Great for crappie, bass, and cats. Below 94, you can access the lake. There is timber and some shallow spots. Above 94, everyone has there secret crappie fishing holes.
> If you go up river, watch for the sign hanging on a cable that points to the west side of the creek. Hug the shoreline, CLOSE! There is a shallow area from almost center to the far side of the creek. It is rock.
> Good luck!


X2, that's good WRC advice. I have caught white bass, crappie, LMB, blue cats and my biggest Flathead out of WRC.
A friend of mine caught a 40+ pound rod and reel blue cat in 3' of water. It was quite the show.
It's got it's own secrets that are different from the rest of the lake.
Ask folks you meet what's going on, at least some will give you a tip or two to get it started.
One of mine; troll a chrome to blue back rattle trap to find schools of white bass, then kill them with slabs, grubs, roadrunners, etc from late December to late March.
Sometimes they are all at the lower end of the creek, below the 94 bridge, sometimes they are all above the "Keep Left" sign, or up Little WRC or Tantabeau creek. Sometimes at the junctions of the feeder creeks and WRC.
The better the water quality the better the fishing if there is enough water for some flow the better the white bass fishing.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Have the whites started running yet?


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*WRC*

Shadslinger gives good advise - you have to find them. I've fished WRC and all the tributaries every year for 30 years and it used to be top notch. It is more hit and miss now - my guess is all the clear-cutting upstream has caused faster runoff in heavy rains and results in murkier water. Much more "pleasure" boaters/skiers etc. now than in the good ol days. But if they are there it only takes 2-3 hours to find them and it can be good. Be very careful at the cable and upstream there are rock ledges well before you get to "the rocks" and at the mouth you can get into sand bar trouble where it opens up into LL but in between you are good to go absent stumps and logs.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Took the Lowe Rider out last week on WRC. Crappie, catfish, and WB all had lock jaw. Water conditions are very murky.


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

Here's your sign


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

That sign is NO JOKE! Do as it says. Those op are correct it is hard rock, no give to it at all!Dont ask how I know!


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

Ronnie Redwing said:


> That sign is NO JOKE! Do as it says. Those op are correct it is hard rock, no give to it at all!Dont ask how I know!


It almost got me and I was in a kayak! Lol

Did there used to be an old bridge there or something?


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

And when staying left, that means as close as to the bank as possible. When you are brushing up against the willow trees, it is about 5 - 6 FOW. If you were to navigate from sign to sign (picture), you'll find out why the signs are there. Instead of a sandbar, it is a rockbar. 
In the summer, people have got out of their boats, and sat in lawn chairs with the favorites drinks, and injoyed themselves. Not the Guadalupe river, but it's closer!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

WRC back in the old days was a fast running shallow creek with many rock ledges that made for great swimming. As a kid in the sixties, I remember it well. Most of those ledges are underwater now, but that's part of the charm and character of the area still. It's one of my favorite creeks to fish. There is a whole lot of interesting history along that creek that my grandfather told me about. You would not believe whats on the bottom of that creek in some places....I'll try to get some more pictures and data uploaded to my website soon about the area.


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

When I Was a kid we use to fish up WRC at trinlady Park I miss those days.can you still reach that area going up WRC?


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I hear ya Lou! Trinlady Park is where I caught my first WB. Another fun thing to do was to ride the trolley across the creek. Good times!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

There is no park anymore it's a deer lease now, but the area is still good when there is clear water and decent flow and you have a boat that will get you there.
Spec rigs raced over the shoal seems to be the best technique for the white bass in that hole and the water is up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

lou5036 said:


> When I Was a kid we use to fish up WRC at trinlady Park I miss those days.can you still reach that area going up WRC?


Yes, Trinlady park on WRC and the shoals below FM 247 on Bedias are where I became seriously addicted in the 70's.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good fishing at the shoals and I have taken my Kenner thru the shoals to some good fishing. My Kenner runs real shallow. Also the shoals on the Bedias are awesome at times.


----------

